# Rice Pudding



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Thought I would just share a new fab recipe I discovered this morning.

Rice pudding Extreme Nutrition style. It goes something g like this.

Heat 150-200 gram brown rice in microwave

Add 2 Scoop chocolate flavour Extreme Pro 6

Add 2 scoop Extreme vanilla flavour whey

Add half cup medium hot water mix and eat

Its total heaven and totally allowed in our programme. Could possibly be used to carb up during that part of contest prep

Enjoy people you wont look back


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What a wicked sounding treat, even if it is healthy!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I might actually try that. There used to be an old stalwart at a gym I went to in Whitburn that used to ware by rice pudding as a mass gainer.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Totally agree. I only came across this as I did not have any Oats so thought I would use rice in my fridge that needed using.

I am now hooked. My next try will be with vanilla Extreme Whey only with the brown rice. smoking hot.


----------



## Beardy (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got to try this...sounds amazing!


----------



## getbigger11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I like to do this as my post workout. I weight out 100g rice, cook it up and leave it to cool whilst I'm at the gym. Once I get home I add a couple scoops of whey mix it in and eat it.

I think Andrew Merryfield used to do this too (he might still?)

Fast food, in a good whey! (Sorry, poor pun! :lol: )


----------



## Alladin (Mar 26, 2012)

This sounds really nice, will have to try it. I'm sure it tastes just as nice with oats.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

For more variety you can even replace the rice with steamed mashed sweet potatoes its just fantastic.

Discovered this when I was in Germany at FIBBO with my sponsors Extreme Nutrition in 2014.


----------

